# Getting a Residence permit to buy a motorbike



## symbiosis (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi All

Ok, I have a place in Athens (holiday home) and I have a tax (AFM) number but I'm a UK resident. 

I'd like to buy a second hand bike (125 or similar) that I can leave in Greece to tootle around in when I'm there but need to weigh up if it's too much hassle or not

From other posts on here, it seems that I would need a resident permit to do this. My questions are: 
1) What are the implications to me obtaining a Greek residence permit on my UK residency? I.e. My tax status etc? Would it cause me problems basically
2) How long does the resident permit last? Would I need to renew it for as long as I kept the bike each year or something?
3) How much does it cost to get the permit and are there any other befits in having it
4) What would happen if I just bought a bike anyway without a permit? Would I still be able to tax & insure it? Would I be in the sh*t if I got stopped by the police
5) Does anyone know what the tax would be for a 125cc and would I need a full motorbike license to drive it? Will a uk licence be ok?

Any light you can shed would be great - cheers


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

The old Residence Permit (for UK citizens) ceased to be a number of years ago. The new Certificate of Registration does not require renewing and costs very little apart from an entire day or more at the local Aliens Dept....Unless of course you do what many people (me included) do and pay a lawyer to send somebody for you.

You would not legally be able to buy a bike without it (and thus not tax or insure it) and if you get stopped by a Policeman in a bad mood you will need a lawyer. If you are lucky ........


----------



## symbiosis (Nov 18, 2010)

xenos said:


> Unless of course you do what many people (me included) do and pay a lawyer to send somebody for you.


Thanks for the reply and words of wisdom Xenos. How much approx did it cost you to get a lawyer to do this?

Do you know if having a residence permit for Greece will effect my tax status in the UK?

Cheers


----------



## Chalkie (Jun 24, 2010)

*Buying vehicles*

Thanks for that. I intend buying a car in the near future.

................



xenos said:


> The old Residence Permit (for UK citizens) ceased to be a number of years ago. The new Certificate of Registration does not require renewing and costs very little apart from an entire day or more at the local Aliens Dept....Unless of course you do what many people (me included) do and pay a lawyer to send somebody for you.
> 
> You would not legally be able to buy a bike without it (and thus not tax or insure it) and if you get stopped by a Policeman in a bad mood you will need a lawyer. If you are lucky ........


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

symbiosis said:


> Thanks for the reply and words of wisdom Xenos. How much approx did it cost you to get a lawyer to do this?
> 
> Do you know if having a residence permit for Greece will effect my tax status in the UK?
> 
> Cheers


it cost me 70 Euro so my lawyer could send somebody to the Aliens office where they spent a little over an hour (a friend did it by himself and spent an ENTIRE day there, so in my mind it was money well spent.

The Certificate of Registration should not affect your tax status in the UK.....especially if they dont know!!!

FYI I am attaching the original post .....

Under article 8 of the new presidential decree and article 8 of the EU directive, EU citizens who wish to stay in another member state for more than three months are required to apply for a registration certificate (veveosi eggrafis) at their local aliens bureau. The registration certificate does not have to be renewed.

Previous legislation required non-Greek EU citizens to obtain a residence permit that had to be renewed every five years.

To register, EU citizens are required to submit the following documents: a valid identity card or passport; confirmation of engagement from the applicant's employer or a certificate of employment or proof that they are self-employed. Those who are not active in the labour market will only need to submit proof of medical insurance and that they have sufficient monetary resources for themselves and their family.

The registration certificate should be issued on the spot. It is also free of charge.

EU citizens who do not register will be subject to a fine of at least 59 euros, based on articles 8 and 27 of the new decree and article 458 of the Greek Penal Code.


----------



## symbiosis (Nov 18, 2010)

xenos said:


> those who are not active in the labour market will only need to submit proof of medical insurance and that they have sufficient monetary resources for themselves and their family.


Excellant info - thanks again Xenos. 

What proof of medical insurance will I need (will a yearly travel insurance do it) and will UK bank statements showing my income suffice for the second?

If not, what will I need to provide them?

Your lawyer sounds very handy - are they based in Athens and do they speak good English? If so, would you mind sending me their contact details?

Cheers


----------



## alisonbooth (May 26, 2014)

Hi,

I'm applying for my residency permit so I can live in Aegina and have a means of transport. 
To apply, I needed proof of private unlimited medical insurance (signed letter with letterhead), proof from my bank of either $35,000 aud in my account or $1,500 income per month at least, national police clearances and a medical examination. It sounds like a lot but all the documents are really easy to get hold of. I'd rather do this than go through a lawyer!

I see I'm a couple years late in replying to this thread.. Have you got it sorted? For the motorbike, did you just need a standard international license if it's under 250cc or did you need to get a motorbike license?

Thanks!


----------

